# Tying tutorial for the Balanced VFS Minnow



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I threw this together after having several requests from folks. If you have any questions, fire away.










https://bobcathollow.blogspot.com/2019/10/tying-tutorial-balanced-vfs-minnow.html


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Those are awesome looking!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks ! I was going to ask if you wouldn't mind posting that.
I'll give it a try 
Can't wait for some spillway crappie action
I'm also betting those will be great for early spring cold water pond/lake bass.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

garhtr said:


> Thanks ! I was going to ask if you wouldn't mind posting that.
> I'll give it a try
> Can't wait for some spillway crappie action
> I'm also betting those will be great for early spring cold water pond/lake bass.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I think it will be really good on cold weather crappies.


----------

